# Found a chocolate lab in a dog running area



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

I found a chocolate lab in an area known for running dogs. Can anyone tell me some general commands to see if I just found myself a trained hunting dog? She seems to chase birds but I dont know any general commands used by hunters for their dogs. Can anyone help me test the dog to see if she knows how to hunt?


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Before you decide to take on the newly found friend, have you thought to take to the vet to see if it is micro-chipped to see if it has a lost buddy out there?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Might not hurt to post where you are located and maybe let a radio station know, just in case the owner may be missing his buddy.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> I just found myself a trained hunting dog?


If I were you I would go to every extreme to try and find the owner, the dog may have been dumped but is most likely lost, and in that case the owner is most likely within a few miles of where you found him.

1. Take him to the vet , have him scanned to see if he is micro chipped

2. place an add on craigs list describing the dog

3. and please list where you found him on this site.

It's not your dog, keep him in a safe place , feed and water him and try to find the owners.


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

I did run an ad on craigslist for a few weeks with no replies. I passed her in the woods at around 2pm and picked her up at 6pm on my way out. Every little pad on her doggy feet was worn to a bloody pulp. She also had a nasty wound on her head like someone grazed her with a bullet or she got hung up crawling under a fence She looked like she had just had puppies and she didnt have a collar on. Shes also a runt. Things seem to be leaning towards "dump dog". She's afraid of men but loves women. Shes starting to warm up to men but if your a male and you make any sudden moves around her, she cowards down like your gonna beat her. Its no accident that she was were she was. I've seen dogs die due to strangulation from collars growing into their necks. She didnt just take hers off and if you ask me, even if she is lost, her owners dont deserve to have her. Shes been to the vet, shes eating like a king, and she's made friends with my male pitbull. Thanks for all the dog commands.


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

p.s. I've had her for 8 months


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

It sounds like your dog may have been a punching bag for some deusch bag, but if by some chance she was a hunting dog then here are some of the commands that I use for my yellow lab.

HERE---- come to me

Back----is equal to fetch or go get the downed bird or ball or whatever it is that you want her to get.

Sit--means sit and stay until i tell you otherwise 
my brother uses the command HUP for sit that way when you are out hunting and you accidentally say sh it when you miss, the dog doesnt get confused

Down---laydown

whoa----stop while on a retrieve and look at me for further direction

good luck with the training if the dog isnt gun shy you may be able to get her trained. alot of times the dogs that have been neglected are very timid of loud noises because their previous owner did a lot of yelling. If she is then you have a good companion and friend. Best of luck to you


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

FL.Native said:


> I did run an ad on craigslist for a few weeks with no replies. I passed her in the woods at around 2pm and picked her up at 6pm on my way out. Every little pad on her doggy feet was worn to a bloody pulp. She also had a nasty wound on her head like someone grazed her with a bullet or she got hung up crawling under a fence She looked like she had just had puppies and she didnt have a collar on. Shes also a runt. Things seem to be leaning towards "dump dog". She's afraid of men but loves women. Shes starting to warm up to men but if your a male and you make any sudden moves around her, she cowards down like your gonna beat her. Its no accident that she was were she was. I've seen dogs die due to strangulation from collars growing into their necks. She didnt just take hers off and if you ask me, even if she is lost, her owners dont deserve to have her. Shes been to the vet, shes eating like a king, and she's made friends with my male pitbull. *Thanks for all the dog commands*.


If you would of given this info from the start the responses would of been like Temply gave.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Bobm said:


> FL.Native said:
> 
> 
> > I did run an ad on craigslist for a few weeks with no replies. I passed her in the woods at around 2pm and picked her up at 6pm on my way out. Every little pad on her doggy feet was worn to a bloody pulp. She also had a nasty wound on her head like someone grazed her with a bullet or she got hung up crawling under a fence She looked like she had just had puppies and she didnt have a collar on. Shes also a runt. Things seem to be leaning towards "dump dog". She's afraid of men but loves women. Shes starting to warm up to men but if your a male and you make any sudden moves around her, she cowards down like your gonna beat her. Its no accident that she was were she was. I've seen dogs die due to strangulation from collars growing into their necks. She didnt just take hers off and if you ask me, even if she is lost, her owners dont deserve to have her. Shes been to the vet, shes eating like a king, and she's made friends with my male pitbull. *Thanks for all the dog commands*.
> ...


100% agree

Check those commands a bit and then post back in here with the results for added advise.


----------



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry, I was just trying to leave out the epic story. I shouldnt assume that anyone here knows I have any common sense, and I dont mean that in a smartass way. Thanks for the commands. She always seemed confused when I told her to "sit down" and now I know why. she is responding great to "sit" and "down" as two seperate commands. when i would tell her to just "sit down" she seemed to do which ever one she wanted too, but now she does what I ask, every time. Thanks Templey_41. My pitbull lays down when you tell him to "lay down" and he sits down when you tell him to "sit down". Thanks again. I'll let you know how the others work after I take her fishing today at the river.


----------

